# CFRC Vancouver closed for holidays?



## pool (9 Dec 2006)

Hello got a quick question if some one can help. I was just wondering if anyone knows if the Recruiting center in Vancouver will be closed for the holidays. I was reading other posts any they say some of the centers close around mid December and open in Jan. I didn’t have time to phone them today and ask so if any one happens to know that would be great. Just want to know if I’ll have time to fly out and get my medical done before the new year.

Edited to correct typo in original thread title. Vern


----------



## armyvern (9 Dec 2006)

If they are closing, it won't be until next week. I suggest you call them Monday, as they can advise you best as to what they will be able to do for you between now and the New Year.

Vern


----------



## George Wallace (9 Dec 2006)

I notice you posted this message and then left the site.

A little common sense would help.  I am sure that you can phone their number and they will give you their hours of operation and inform you if they are going to be closed or not.  This is, after all, the 21st Century and Ma Bell has invented several neat things to assist her in the communications business.  One is an answering machine, that records messages.  I am sure that they have one for those times of day when there is no one in their offices, and that they would have the common decency to record on it their holiday hours.


----------



## GAP (9 Dec 2006)

Don't have time to phone them, but have time to boot up computer, log on to Army.ca, and ask the question....


----------



## Yrys (9 Dec 2006)

He must be under 20... At that age, web is faster then phone  ;D


----------



## kincanucks (9 Dec 2006)

Last year the CFRC/Ds' last day of business was the last Friday before Christmas and reopened the beginning of the first week of Jan in the new year.  They may be at minimum manning the week before and the week after.


----------



## ThainC (9 Dec 2006)

Don't call CFRC Vancouver on Monday or Tuesday, as they won't be answering the phones.  They will be in office, but from my understanding they are handling all the stuff that a CFRC has to handle and won't be taking outside phone calls.  Just a heads up.

ThainC.


----------



## Mithras (9 Dec 2006)

I get sworn in on the 18th at CFRC Winnipeg so it appears that at least _that_ centre will be open for a couple more weeks.  You _could_ draw a conclusion from that but I wouldn't.

Call up CFRC Vancouver and get the info straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## ThatsLife (8 Jan 2007)

ThainC said:
			
		

> Don't call CFRC Vancouver on Monday or Tuesday, as they won't be answering the phones.  They will be in office, but from my understanding they are handling all the stuff that a CFRC has to handle and won't be taking outside phone calls.  Just a heads up.
> 
> ThainC.



Well that sure would clear some things up as I just phoned them today (Monday) at every extension I could and no one is answering. Quite frustrating.


----------



## VillaFan (8 Jan 2007)

ThatsLife said:
			
		

> Well that sure would clear some things up as I just phoned them today (Monday) at every extension I could and no one is answering. Quite frustrating.



I'm in the same situation as I'm trying to get a hold a recruiter that left a message on Friday.


----------



## xo31@711ret (8 Jan 2007)

No disrepect intended folks, for those NOT in the know about working at recruiting:  these folks are on a well deserved  xmas vacation: I spent 4 years in recruiting out east where I was gone / 'on the road' at remote dets for 2 weeks a month x 4 YEARS, except for the annual leave I had to burn off when I COULD take it before the end of the fiscal year. Some recruiters did 'more gone time' than myself, some did less. Either way, they are spending some quality time with their better halves and/or children.


----------



## VillaFan (8 Jan 2007)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> No disrepect intended folks, for those NOT in the know about working at recruiting:  these folks are on a well deserved  xmas vacation: I spent 4 years in recruiting out east where I was gone / 'on the road' at remote dets for 2 weeks a month x 4 YEARS, except for the annual leave I had to burn off when I COULD take it before the end of the fiscal year. Some recruiters did 'more gone time' than myself, some did less. Either way, they are spending some quality time with their better halves and/or children.



I'm sorry if I sound pushy as I was just anxious to get the ball rolling. I understand how busy it can be on a Monday morning and respect those hard working recruiters. 

I was able to get thru just before closing and arrange the next step in the recruiting process.


----------



## xo31@711ret (8 Jan 2007)

No apologies necessary Villavan, It's a very serious first step in what could be a most challenging and worthwhile step in one's life. Sometimes I find that some (very few) trash & bash  recruiting at other posts in the past ( and  in a very  few incidents it may have been _somewhat_ justified). But at other times I find that some do not realize the hard work, dedication & (over) time that most recruiters put into what they do. I enjoyed what I did at recruiting, but after 4 years (as I posted previously) 'on the road', I found for myself that I was losing a lot of quality time with my two young children and domestic niner ( I had spent 5 years just previous to that in an infantry battalion, with previous to that  I had spent a total of 9 years in combat units; the rest being of my time being mostly shift work; fyi, x-infanteer to med a). Would I do it again? Absolutely, but after 24+years I decided to 'pull the plug'.

Anyway, all the best to you and keep at 'er


----------



## navymich (9 Jan 2007)

VillaFan said:
			
		

> I understand how busy it can be on a Monday morning and respect those hard working recruiters.





			
				ThatsLife said:
			
		

> Well that sure would clear some things up as I just phoned them today (Monday) at every extension I could and no one is answering. Quite frustrating.



Yesterday was also the first day back to work for many people after XMas leave.  They will be busy getting their voicemails and emails that collected over the holidays, plus trying to return the calls and emails, all on top of their day to day work of progressing other files.  Take a deep breath, and give them a couple of days.  Or, go down and see them in person.  It saves time on both ends, rather then playing telephone tag.


----------



## ThatsLife (19 Jan 2007)

Sorry for resurrecting an old topic but I didn't want to start a new one and create a garbage thread.

I tried the recruiting centre all day yesterday (no answer), I kid you not I tried once every hour. I woke up really early this morning, half an hour before the recruiting centre opened...phoned them half an hour after opening time because it's understandable that they may have things to do right away and they're very busy. So I tried an hour after opening.....no answer. I'm probably going to get some long speech about this post, but it's just me expressing my concern like many other people on these forums do. I've been on these forums for a while now. I have come across many, many threads about how the recruiting centre is this and that...or "lolz teech me to be a ninja" threads...I know the tone and mood of these forums and I don't expect any answer to this post really. I guess it just feels better to think out loud and let it out of your system. 

I got lucky the first time when I was done all my testing and left for BMQ all in one month. Now that I'm re-applying it seems like things aren't going as smoothly. For one, the recruiting centre either lost my 'last five years of residence' paper or it some unstapled itself from the rest of my papers and got lost at the post office. Now wait a minute, why do you think I believe the recruiting centre misplaced it? Well, for one I drove around to the houses I've lived in previously over the course of five years...I did not know the addresses but I knew how to get to them from memory. I drove around for nearly 2 hours writing down every address (the last five years of residence paper was still stapled to the rest of my package)...I check it all over, make sure everything is filled out properly. I send it away.

A week later I get a call telling me to come in to do my interview and medical; don't have to do aptitude test or anything again because my previous test scores were still good. I complete my interview and medical and go home. A few days later I get a call saying that I did not send in my 'last five years of residence' sheet...I tell the recruiter I did because I drove around 2 hours that day and did not detach it from the rest of the package. I was told they did not have it so I would have to fill out another one and send it in. That's all fine and dandy. I receive it a few days later, fill it out...send it in.

But now I read somewhere in this forum that 'applications which aren't filled out properly or aren't perfect' get thrown under a 'waiting list' pile for re-evaluation or something?
I wouldn't have worried so much about that piece of paper that was 'misplaced' if I wouldn't have read that thread all about the applications that get thrown into another waiting list.

So, I'm going to keep trying the recruiting centre and keep the faith because I know they are very busy and I understand. 

Thanks for reading this rant


----------



## navymich (19 Jan 2007)

ThatsLife: you say that you are trying every hour.  Are you leaving a message each and every time you call?  If so, are you around the phone that you left as your contact number?  And if you're not, they aren't always going to be around to answer.  Or, if it is like some offices, if the person you are calling isn't there, others in the office won't always pick up the ringing phone because they might not be aware of the situation or able to help you, and would just be taking a message anyway.

I'll say again what I said in my previous post.  Find time, make time, to go down to the recruiting centre in person.  Yes, they might still be as busy, but you are there in person and you could maybe even book an appointment for a later time or date to sit down with someone.  Have written down all of your questions and concerns so you're not humming and hawing through it all.


----------



## ThatsLife (19 Jan 2007)

I kind of got turned off from leaving a message when I left two messages in one day a little while ago, I phone back a third time and a recruiter answers..I tell them I left two messages and they ask "Oh, are you Scott McGregor?" or some other name which wasn't mine. I tell them my name that was in the message I left and they said they don't have any messages from me. 

But yes, I JUST phoned again about 3 minutes ago...the phone was busy, so I wait, I phone again..no answer, so I leave a message. Hopefully they get back to me by the time I get back from the gym.


----------



## ThatsLife (19 Jan 2007)

Wow....very wow.

I got more than I bargained for today. I leave a message, I get back from the gym and see I have one new message. I was told it was urgent and I needed to phone them right away. 

"We have a job offer for you?"

me:"Wow...awesome, awesome."

"but you won't be happy with the date"

me:"what, I have to wait a few months?"

"more like a few days...you leave on the 27th. You have been offered a job by PPCLI Infantry, you leave on the 27th, your course starts on the 29th"


This is actually...wow. Great news, I was so happy.

Thanks for giving me the tip to leave a message. I'm still in awe, I was expecting to be leaving in a couple of months from now or have some more problems down the road...but no, nothing.

Again, thanks for your help airmich.


----------



## navymich (19 Jan 2007)

ThatsLife said:
			
		

> Again, thanks for your help airmich.



I accept Cheque, cash or paypal.  ;D

Congrats BTW, and good luck on your new career.


----------



## xo31@711ret (20 Jan 2007)

thatslife; congrats! PPCLI  : (just joking; x-chicken f*****; ...don't worry, yer instrcutors will tell what it means   ;D )  fyi, in the future for all, any important paperwork: PHOTCOPY...PHOTOCOPY...PHOTOCOPY....one for you, one for them, one for the bird cage.

Have fun; dress warm in Wainwright  :dontpanic:!


----------

